# Animas River Days 2015...lineup



## Hope Floats 2 (May 5, 2011)

*Excited!*

I love to see so many events in the lineup! Can't wait for SUP slalom and the after dark freestyle rodeo!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Cash Prizes*

We have cash prizes! 

Freestyle – Pro
Men & Women
1st – $200
2nd – $100
3rd – swag

Freestyle – Expert
Men & Women
1st – $100
2nd – $ 75
3rd – swag

Freestyle – Junior
(regardless of gender)
1st – $100
2nd – $50
3rd – swag

Slalom – K1 Adult
Men & Woman (fastest times regardless of division)
1st – $125
2nd – $75
3rd – swag

Slalom – K1 Junior
(regardless of gender)
1st – $100
2nd – $50
3rd – swag

Slalom – C1 Overall 
(fastest times regardless of age, gender or division)
1st – $100
2nd – $50
3rd – swag

Boater Cross – Pro 
Men & Women (regardless of age)
1st – $125
2nd – $75
3rd – swag

Boater Cross – Expert
Men & Women (regardless of age)
1st – $75
2nd – $50
3rd – swag

SUP Slalom – Pro
Men & Women
1st – $125
2nd – $75
3rd – swag

SUP Slalom – Expert
Men & Women 
1st – $75
2nd – $50
3rd – swag

SUP SURF COMP w/ Paddle – Pro
Men & Women 
1st – $100
2nd – $75
3rd – swag

SUP SURF COMP w/ Paddle – Expert
Men & Women
1st – $75
2nd – $50
3rd – swag



Surf Comp
River surf board w/ NO paddle
(regardless of age, gender, division)
1st – $80
2nd – $60
3rd – swag

Last Paddler Standing (SUP)
(regardless of age, gender, division)
1st – $80
2nd – $60
3rd – swag

Inflatable Rodeo
All Participants
1st – $20 + 12PK SKA + swag
2nd – 6PK SKA + swag 
3rd – swag

Smelter Smackdown Raft Race
All participants 
(pending entries of R4 and R6)
1st – $100, Bragging Rights, 30PK 
2nd – 18PK PBR + a cheap cooler
3rd – Nothin'-Bum a beer from1st/2nd


THANK YOU CASH PRIZE SPONSORS!!!!!!!!

4Corners Riversports
4Corners U-Haul
Southwest Women's Health
Animas Spine
La Plata Integrated Healthcare
Pediatric Partners of the Southwest
SME Environmental Consulting
Durango Telegraph
Animas Amazons


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Loooppeey!*










Prelims for the Freestyle are next Friday night, 6 pm, at Santa Rita Park. 

Come compete and show us what you've got, or come watch some talented athletes as they execute tricks and maneuvers in a river wave or hole.

Finals are Saturday night "after dark" and after the parade! Not to be missed!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Starts tomorrow!*

ANIMAS RIVER DAYS IS THIS WEEKEND!

Join us for TONS of river and dry-land events including kayaking, paddle boarding, raft races, & live music! Everything is happening Saturday, May 30th from 8:30am to 10pm, with the ever popular River Parade happening at 5pm!
For more info and for a full event schedule, click the link below or go to Kayak, Canoe, and Down River Races: Durango Colorado - Animas River Days 2015

See you this weekend at ARD!


----------

